
US workers waste $2.8 billion/yr by failing to shut off their PCs at the end of the day - markup
http://www.sciam.com/blog/60-second-science/post.cfm?id=leaving-pcs-on-overnight-wastes-bil-2009-03-30
======
ksvs
Mostly because computers boot so slowly.

~~~
jcapote
I'd love the counter point article -- "Workers make their companies lose 2.8
billion a year in wasted productivity waiting for their computers to boot"

